# 622 DVR problems



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

On My Recordings I have 116 HD items recorded since 3/20/06.
There are 10hr 30min of HD time still available on the hard drive.

Over the last several months I have noticed an ever increasing amount of intermittent video break-up upon viewing these recordings.
These pixels occur mainly in the lower horizontal quadrant of the screen, but are now spreading to the entire screen.

I can reboot the 622 with no positive effect.

When these recordings were originally made the video quality was pristine.

I had to replace the 921 when the hard drive failed.
Does it look like the 622 is doomed to suffer the same fate as the 921?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd say it's more likely either a video issue or a heat issue. Are you connected via HDMI or component video?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Steve... Can you take a picture of what you are seeing and post it. might be helpful...


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'd say it's more likely either a video issue or a heat issue. Are you connected via HDMI or component video?


Mark,
I am using a HDMI to DVI cable with a Mitsubishi 65813 RPTV


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Steve... Can you take a picture of what you are seeing and post it. might be helpful...


Everybody knows what square pixels during video break-up looks like.


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'd say it's more likely either a video issue or a heat issue. Are you connected via HDMI or component video?


Just tried component cables with the same video break-up results on DVR recordings.
Why is there no video break-up on "live" programming? (Well, very rarely)

As for the heat issue.
The 622 is in an open air rack. Open on all sides with 5" of overhead space.
There is a ceiling fan 6' away with A/C running 24/7 here in Vegas.
A thermometer placed on the top left corner reads 90 degrees.
The rear left side vents read 102 degrees with the thermometer resting against the 622.

And you are correct, video break-up is a video issue.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

SteveRS said:


> Everybody knows what square pixels during video break-up looks like.


Really.. Well personally i have seen a number of different variations from small snow like effects to large micro blocking. Also seen some smearing effects. That was mainly what I was curious about, but not biggie. I do find it interesting that it seems to occur off recorded material and change over time. Most of my video artifacts that I get on recorded video do not change. They are in the stream and when played back they show again and again.

I would expect more issues if your hard drive was starting to fail. Wonder if something in your decoder is acting up though I would expect issues also with live content then.

My cabinet runs about 85 degrees at the top... I rarely ever here the fan go into turbo mode. Are you hearing that a lot that would indicated things are getting a bit too hot in the cabinet?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

SteveRS said:


> On My Recordings I have 116 HD items recorded since 3/20/06.
> There are 10hr 30min of HD time still available on the hard drive.
> 
> Over the last several months I have noticed an ever increasing amount of intermittent video break-up upon viewing these recordings.
> ...


116 hd items? Even if each is only 1/2 an hour thats 58 hours!!! Highly unlikely.

But it also unlikely that any items are significantly deteriorating since they were recorded. Something else is wrong.


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> 116 hd items? Even if each is only 1/2 an hour thats 58 hours!!! Highly unlikely.
> 
> But it also unlikely that any items are significantly deteriorating since they were recorded. Something else is wrong.


It is not unlikely as most recordings are live concert songs.
Lasting from 3 to 10 minutes each, with short movie demos thrown in.

Don't assume that my recordings are the same as yours.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmm wonder if their is some relationship to the number of small files that might be causing what you are seeing. Possible causing excessive fragementation perhaps? I would be really surprised if anyone else is using their 622 in the similar fashion (Lots of small program segments). Since you mentioned the problem seems to be getting worse, does their seem to be some correlation to adding more small segments?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I was thinking maybe this is a precursor to your HDMI port going bad, but if it's happening with component as well, I don't know. My guess, though, is that you're headed for receiver replacement.


----------



## SteveRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Hmm wonder if their is some relationship to the number of small files that might be causing what you are seeing. Possible causing excessive fragementation perhaps? I would be really surprised if anyone else is using their 622 in the similar fashion (Lots of small program segments). Since you mentioned the problem seems to be getting worse, does their seem to be some correlation to adding more small segments?


Ron,
Your explanation seems to be the most plausable.
If I have time I will go through the recordings and delete the most pixelated ones.
Heck, I might as well delete the slightly pixelated also.

I will then watch for problems with the new recordings as time passes.

Thanks for the help Ron.


----------

